# SV Gammon, Brian.



## SV Gammon Kenosha. (Oct 4, 2020)

Hello,
New to sailing. Purchased a 27 Jeanneau Fantasia. Home is Kenosha Wisconsin. Southport Marina. Looking to sail around the great lakes. Being a weekender type of boat, plan on staying pretty close to shore. 10 to 20 miles. Any suggestions for me? Thank you!.


----------

